# USC - Where to Live



## Jen Kay (Mar 16, 2010)

I decided to start this because I'm sure people would love some resources on where to find housing.  I've been to LA a few times but never to consider where to live 

EmDelMar posted some helpful info:
Silver Lake is a cool neighborhood, very arty. Rents can be high (it's gotten a lot of buzz among hipsters in recent years) so its good you can share with someone. Not too far from campus (20-30 min with traffic, welcome to LA)

Here's a fun tool:
http://projects.latimes.com/mapping-la/neighborhoods/

This might also help:
http://www.lapdcrimemaps.org/

What is everyone planning to do for housing? Is there graduate housing on campus?


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes there is grad student housing. There's some info in the Grad Admissions (not SCA) packet (p.11).

Also:
http://housing.usc.edu/Housing.../BuildingSearch.aspx

And:
http://housing.usc.edu/forms/0...ving%20UND%20GRD.pdf


----------



## spencil (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey I'm looking for a roommate if anyone wants to split costs and get a nicer place.

I have already found an amazing renovated 2br carriage house in a great location.  After living in the surrounding area of USC for 3.5 years I can safely say this is the nicest apartment I have ever seen.  Those that like antiques/older style will love this place.  I almost pre leased on the spot because I liked it so much, but then the thought of having to foot the entire bill has lead me to post on these forums and secure a roommate first.

A little about me:  I am 24 year old male.  Grew up in So Cal (Santa Barbara).  Went to USC undergrad.  I'm a very laid back person who is easy to get along with (also very neat).  I plan on spending my graduate career working and watching movies, but I'm sure I'll want to get the occasional drink or play some video games every now and again.

I would really like to live in a place that is within walking distance to campus.  There are many old mansions in the area and so far that is what I've been targeting.  I'll be at the orientation so whoever wants can meet me in person.

If anyone is interested shoot me and email and lets room together!

Spencerkb@hotmail.com


----------



## NSS (Apr 2, 2010)

I might be interested spencil, but are you starting in Fall or Spring?


----------



## spencil (Apr 2, 2010)

I am in the USC MFA screenwriting program starting this fall.

I'm trying to pre lease now because all of the nice places are being snatched up.


----------



## NSS (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, I start in Spring for Production.


----------



## Lvn (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm gonna be studying Screenwriting starting this Fall. If anybody else is interested in a roommate just drop me a PM.

My personal attributes are the same as Spencil's, so just check his post out for all that jazz.

Also, Spencil I sent you a PM.


----------



## Luis Aponte (Apr 7, 2010)

Those are two really helpful links. Thank you for posting that. I did not even know there were sites that have updated crime maps of the LA area. Good stuff!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd say less than 20 percent of the grad students live near campus.  I know people that commute from as far south as Long Beach and San Pedro, as far north as Agoura Hills, Thousand Oaks, as far west as Santa Monica, and as far east as Alhambra. 

Personally, I live at the beach, in the South Bay...after two years in Hollywood.  The commute is never more than 45 minutes in the worst traffic. 25 minutes in the best.  From Hollywood it took only 15 minutes without traffic, but there is always traffic on the 101, but where I live now, I go against traffic almost any time of day, and even morning/evening rush hour is 45 minutes.

It's interesting, there are plenty of SCA cats living in this neck of the woods, but almost all of them are native Angelenos...I don't think anyone thinks about south of LA!  But for the same price we paid in Hollywood, we doubled our space, got an ocean view and a pool.

Silver Lake, Los Feliz, Echo Park, Hollywood, West Hollywood, Koreatown, Campus.  Those are the most popular places people live, in a completely unscientific but probably accurate ranking.

But there are a gajillion other places to live in LA.

My one issue with a lot of the student housing is that if you stay there for your entire education, it delays you getting a home in Los Angeles.  When you graduate, you're out...it's not like you don't have enough to worry about with trying to get a job and manage your loans, but you also have to find an apartment and furnish it?

Easy if someone else is bankrolling your existence, but if not, it's something to think about.


----------



## film212film (Apr 14, 2010)

When I was at USC as an undergrad I lived in West Hollywood and loved it. Sure it is a 15-20 minute commute, but so is just about everywhere.

You have to think about the quality of life you will have in your downtime (none if you live near campus)

The area the campus is not worth living in.

Live somewhere like WeHo, Los Feliz, Venice, Santa Monica, Silverlake--- those were the areas my friends lived in.


----------



## NSS (Apr 14, 2010)

How much downtime will graduate film students really have though? The production students told us they've got a ridiculous schedule and there isn't time for much else besides school.

I was considering on-campus graduate housing or something very close to campus, as I've had enough of dealing with commuting here in the Bay Area.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 16, 2010)

As writers, you're working through much of your so-called downtime, instead of being on set or in post.  Writing is what you do when you're not in class.  First semester especially is pretty social, though.

I write from home, so yeah, it's totally worth it to me to commute because I love where I work and where I live.

Film212Film is right.  I noticed an immediate improvement in my work and mental peace once I moved to Hollywood Hills from Echo Park, and again when I made the leap from HH to the beach.

It's also really important to make a home for yourself out here, it helps with homesickness and the transition.  Don't live out of your boxes, put stuff away.  Make your house or apartment, wherever it may be, into your HOME.


----------



## youthquake (Apr 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Film212Film is right.  I noticed an immediate improvement in my work and mental peace once I moved to Hollywood Hills from Echo Park, and again when I made the leap from HH to the beach.
> 
> It's also really important to make a home for yourself out here, it helps with homesickness and the transition.  Don't live out of your boxes, put stuff away.  Make your house or apartment, wherever it may be, into your HOME.



Just out of curiosity - when you talk about work and mental peace improving, what got in your way from doing so in Echo Park and HH? Obviously, the beach sounds amazing 

And I agree about making your home "home". I'm fairly excited to do that. I keep looking through old Martha Stewart magazine for craft projects to do this summer. But then again, I'm silly.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 17, 2010)

Echo Park was loud, helicopters and gunshots.  One of my friends walked in on her home being burglarized three blocks from me.  A guy followed me into my parking gate once.

Hollywood was loud, the 101 and helicopters.  The light pollution from the Capitol Records building, and that dang W on that new W hotel thing they built, the blinking Patron bottle.  

I locked myself into both apartments.   You don't know or trust your neighbors.  It wasn't walkable.  

I'm not a City Mouse, and these things got to me.  I really didn't realize how much until I moved here, and now I'll never go back to the city.  It's not pricey like Santa Monica and all coastal areas north, it's chill.  It's quiet, you know your neighbors, you are recognized at the businesses you frequent, I can go down to the beach any time and feel safe.  During a crazy storm I went down by myself at like, 330 in the morning, to shoot video and photos.  Never felt unsafe.  

While I was writing the above, I recalled a thread similar to this during my acceptance year, I asked if anyone knew where I could go rollerskating at night in my neighborhood and feel safe.  The forum kind of laughed at me, but you know what?  I found it.


----------



## mahinu (Apr 20, 2010)

wait, where exactly do you live jayimess? It sounds pretty amazing!


----------



## riddlefish (May 17, 2010)

VERY helpful thread--thanks so much!

Also, I'm moving to LA in August for the screenwriting MFA program. If anyone's looking for a roommate, pm me and let me know! I'm a 24yo female moving up from San Diego, so I could set aside a weekend for apartment hunting if you'd like. And I'm not crazy, I promise. (I mean, no more or less so than a normal screenwriter. And mine's a quiet brand of crazy, so I've got that going for me.)


----------



## Jayimess (May 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by mahinu:
> wait, where exactly do you live jayimess? It sounds pretty amazing!



I live in Redondo Beach and I don't ever want to leave!


----------



## suenos53 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm renting a very nice house near campus with five others...four of the six are film students. We are looking for one more person to rent a large single or to bring a friend to make the room a double and split the rent.

If you're interested please let me know!


----------



## milo99 (Jul 26, 2010)

my vote go for redondo beach


----------



## Malachi (Aug 10, 2010)

I found a room to rent in Highland Park and will see about getting my own place later if I feel the need.


----------

